# Jeeps...I'll run circles around anything full size



## ppandr

Of all our Jeeps, my favorire is a 90 YJ, 165,000 miles, 4 cyl, 5 sp, all stock. BFG tires and 6.5 fisher plow. I have plowed with everything, owned several Ford and Dodge diesels, dumps, etc. There is nothing that can move as much snow as quickly and efficiently for drives as a JEEP. My fisher has the optional blade extension and there have been many times when the snow has been so deep it comes right over the top of the blade. I have never gotten stuck and pulled plently of other makes out. Our snow business is 80 drives and two large commercial lots. Most drives are 100-200 long and surely not flat. We mount our joysticks right on the gear shift for quick operation. An 8' blade might push more snow in one pass....but I can run two to his one.

I'll get off my soap box now.......


----------



## BSDeality

i'd like to see how you mount to the stick. I'm looking to mount my fisher joystick the same way in my Toyota


----------



## PLOWMAN45

the 4.0 straight 6 and the inline 4 have a lot of low end tourgue


----------



## Detroitdan

If you can pull it out with a 4 cyl YJ, then it wasn't very stuck. And how can you make two passes to one for an 8 footer?


----------



## starc

You need an old jeep, my brother had a older CJ5 with the big long stroke 304 v8 international gas engine. Talk about a strong little machine....Same motor international put in there 70's 1 tons


----------



## ppandr

2 passes to one.......On a 10' wide drive, with a full size pickup it will take you longer to back out or jockey around and push again than a jeep driving in turning and plowing back out. Trust me I had full size trucks prior to Jeeps and I love Ford PSD's. It does not matter whether it's a four or a six, have them both. And as for the pulling out, my daily driver until last winter was a F-350 PSD 4x4, with utility box, weighing 7500lbs. Over dry/wet pavement you are right, will pull anything out. But on hardpacked wet snow, what we get alot of here, that truck was worthless until you got down to bare pavement.


----------



## Detroitdan

I pulled a Buick of a snowbank with my 81 Chevy K20, after watching an F150 fail. Very slick packing wet snow covered road. My truck was heavier and lower geared, he just spun his tires, I rolled back nice and easy and had no trouble. If an F150 couldn't do it, a Jeep wouldn't have. I pulled a twin screw Freightliner tractor off a snowbank/stonewall with the same truck, I was on wet pavement and never spun a tire. Both his rear axles were over the stone wall, front tires were almost on the road. Also pulled out a International 4900 26 foot flatbed stuck on a snowy lawn. My neighbors F250 4x4 5.8 couldn't budge it because he had street tires, no locker and a plow on the front with no ballast in the rear. That was on snow, ice and grass. My 3500 dually pulled out a 4700 medium duty wrecker that got stuck on an icy hilly driveway trying to rescue a smaller towtruck that got stuck trying to save a cruiser. You need weight, traction and torque to pull out a larger vehicle. If you have no weight you'll get no traction, so torque won't matter.


----------



## ppandr

I agree, power with no way to hook it up is worthless.


----------



## Detroitdan

and I meant to add, you got me with the two passes thing. I didn't think of the up and back strategy. Although I can back up pretty darn fast ;-)


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I can take a jeep and chains on all 4 tires and pull anything out


----------



## Detroitdan

PLOWMAN45;335162 said:


> I can take a jeep and chains on all 4 tires and pull anything out


really? How so?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

because metal grips the road better then rubber


----------



## ppandr

I think I need to somewhere with more snow so I have less time to sit here and type in December.


It's all good......


----------



## fernalddude

Ok guys been looking for this pic for awhile and found it, this was my first plow rig. The story around the jeep was great but the fact's are 13 leaf springs v-360 like driving a rocket but one kick-ass plow rig it was last in Denver but I do miss it ......


----------



## ppandr

Nice........

Even more impressive if you plowed topless.....


----------



## fernalddude

That cj was a beast but only got 2 jeeps left 42mb-and 55-m38a1


----------



## greenscapes inc

I'm sure a jeep is great to maneuver around in and to get in tight places but will it run long enough to finish your list. Jeeps are the most un reliable vehicles I have ever owned


----------



## ECS

ppandr;334915 said:


> Of all our Jeeps, my favorire is a 90 YJ, 165,000 miles, 4 cyl, 5 sp, all stock. BFG tires and 6.5 fisher plow. I have plowed with everything, owned several Ford and Dodge diesels, dumps, etc. There is nothing that can move as much snow as quickly and efficiently for drives as a JEEP. My fisher has the optional blade extension and there have been many times when the snow has been so deep it comes right over the top of the blade. I have never gotten stuck and pulled plently of other makes out. Our snow business is 80 drives and two large commercial lots. Most drives are 100-200 long and surely not flat. We mount our joysticks right on the gear shift for quick operation. An 8' blade might push more snow in one pass....but I can run two to his one.
> 
> I'll get off my soap box now.......


I challenge you to come out here with your JEEP and prove it. I will sit at the driveway entrance and watch you and be there to pull you out.  I will also time you and then go to another similar or bigger driveway and show you how it is done.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

mine always started never had a problem


----------



## ppandr

Actually, the three Jeeps we are plowing with this year have a combined total of over 435,000 miles on them. I have never had a break down yet, whether plowing or driving (knock on wood). Granted we did not put those miles on them, but we are running them at the end of the thier lives. My past two Ford PSD had numerous problems and finally got rid of the last one this spring. Both of which I owned from new.

Wyoming...love to come out, bit far to drive though.

Good Luck for the season.....


----------



## LINY Rob

starc;335045 said:


> You need an old jeep, my brother had a older CJ5 with the big long stroke 304 v8 international gas engine. Talk about a strong little machine....Same motor international put in there 70's 1 tons


getting in and out of a CJ5 is a form of torture.

I have a CJ7 and its bad enough!
I run my jeeps through anything, they always start.
Might fall apart, things may not work- but it always runs and gets you home
Throw $45-$75 in parts in it and its good to go again


----------



## Detroitdan

Sweet Jeep!!!


----------



## LINY Rob

my other jeep

god I love this old thing, made me a TON of money in its day!
Plows MUCH better then my pickup, no need for ballast either.
Just started to fall apart too much so now its in semi-retirement.
I guess too many years battling mother nature.
Sat all summer, when I went to start it realized the oil pan rotted out- $90 for a new pan and its good to go again!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

that cj is nice


----------



## LINY Rob

you can just see how much easier it is to get around then a pick up.

I think once someone has a jeep, they always have at least one

The Ford sure is comfy though


----------



## framer1901

I think, no I'm pretty sure my one ton with only a half load of salt in it could push that jeep up and over a 10 foot snowbank - -------- and before you knew which way was up, I would have pushed another pile of snow up overtop ya - don't worry, spring is right around the corner.......................... Them things may be great for driveways, but you need some meat to move a pile.........


----------



## LINY Rob

I actually dont do driveways.


Im going to agree you will always push a bigger pile with a 1 ton, but you can 
only push me over that pile if you can catch me


----------



## Vinnie

The jeeps are cool for playin in the mud but ride like junk on the road . The scariest part about a jeep (especially with a plow ) is the SHORT wheel base . Im sure the plowing part is great but the ride to the job is a White knuckle trip.


----------



## Proscapez LLC

I want some of that stuff your smoking.
lets hook up some chains and see who can drag who across town.
I'll even give you a break and only use 2 wheel drive. LMAO


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i dont know i have seen some big blocks with 4.56 gears and twin stick t case


----------



## Proscapez LLC

I have had a few, one with a 396 backed by a munice 4 spd rock crusher and it would smoke all 4 tires. but the issue is traction.


----------



## Detroitdan

Lawns & More;336260 said:


> I have had a few, one with a 396 backed by a munice 4 spd rock crusher and it would smoke all 4 tires. but the issue is traction.


funny how most big block Chevys will give you that traction issue.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

then you didnt read my ealier post chains on all four wheels metal better then rubber


----------



## starc

LINY Rob;336187 said:


> getting in and out of a CJ5 is a form of torture.
> 
> I have a CJ7 and its bad enough!
> I run my jeeps through anything, they always start.
> Might fall apart, things may not work- but it always runs and gets you home
> Throw $45-$75 in parts in it and its good to go again


There we go with the comfort aspect again....


----------



## ppandr

Look what I started........

Traction, torque, blah, blah, blah, etc. Point is that for DRIVEWAYS you can not beat a JEEP for speed and efficiency. Can you push it over a cliff, yah. I can push your truck though a snow bank with my International but I would be plowing drives with it. 

Oh, and the wheel base comment...I have had more close calls and f-ups with my full size trucks. Driving a Jeep around is like driving a big 4 wheeler, once you get the feel of it you can fly. The other really nice thing...if I do happen to hit something like a wall or tree while plowing, who cares, bang it out if need be. 

With my plows and Jeeps, our average outlay is about $5k each. With 3 on the road this year, about $15k worth of investment. $15K doing a minimum of 80 drives at $40-135ea. My oldest 2 have been plowing for 5 years. Making me payup


----------



## starc

I love pushing buttons...he he he


----------



## LINY Rob

Who would win in a fight?

Coach Ditka or a Jeep?


----------



## Detroitdan

old timer once told me this about traction, and we were talking about plowing with chains. He said that because plowing puts a lot of strain on a drivetrain, there has to be something that has give. I like to have my give be in slippage of the tires on the ground. No it doesn't happen much, but if you increase the traction too much with chains, then when something has to give it may not be traction, it will be something else in the driveline, such as a u-joint or axleshaft. Look at it like building a mud truck (or Jeep). First you put big swampers on it, then add horsepower, before you know it you're upgrading the drivetrain because you've added stress. And after you've broken everything and replaced it with 1 ton stuff, you add more power and tire and break the 1 ton stuff. But either way, applying too much power to too much traction, or especially inconsistent traction, and you will find the "fuse" in the driveline.
Don't get me wrong, chain lovers. I am not totally against chains, I think there is a time and a place for them, but I would think of them as more of an emergency device than something to actually work with.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

there is a guy on the board who started out doing pkg lots and driveway with cj 2 and scouts they pused everything


----------



## mbuszu

You plow with a 5 speed - I always thought that wasn't recommended and or impossible? I have a 95 4 cyl wrangler with stick... any transmission mods needed to run a plow? Really could use some wisdom from someone that has used a manual transmission vehicle to do driveways. If this is doable/realistic, I might just go out and get a plow this winter 

Kind Regards


----------



## PLOWMAN45

you can plow with a 5 speed why not ?


----------



## Detroitdan

mbuszu;336652 said:


> You plow with a 5 speed - I always thought that wasn't recommended and or impossible? I have a 95 4 cyl wrangler with stick... any transmission mods needed to run a plow? Really could use some wisdom from someone that has used a manual transmission vehicle to do driveways. If this is doable/realistic, I might just go out and get a plow this winter
> 
> Kind Regards


all you really need to know is the clutch has to be either in, or out. Any time it is in between it is friction making heat, try to think of it like brakes, they only wear when your stopping, and the longer the brakes are on the hotter they get. Ever see the NASCAR undercar cameras they use sometimes, the rotors turn orange on every turn. I saw a demonstration where they slipped a clutch on a machine, in thirty seconds it was orange and toasted. The only other consideration is if you do much plowing with a stick your left leg is going to be twice the size of your right leg. Then you will only be able to walk in circles.prsport


----------



## ppandr

Yes we plow with 2 4cyl. 5 speeds. It is just as fast if not faster than the automatics. I am not a big fan of Jeeps auto trans. As I mention in the first post, we mounted the joysticks on the gear shifts so one hand on the wheel the other shifting and working the plow. I have not figured out how to post a pic to show you as someone asked previously. 

Took a 3/4" x 1" x 4" piece of 3/16 flat stock, bent a 1" 90 on the top and the same on the bottom, like a Z,but 90's. Welded that to the mounting plate on the bottom of the West/Fish joystick. Drilled hole in the top 1" piece and removed gear shift knob, slid over and replaces knob. Took a little f-ing with to get clearance from dash etc. but I love em.

As also mentioned, yes clutch life is an issue, but as our drivers know (and mention previous) Either in gear or out, no pushing while feathering the clutch. I know it sounds impossible, but it can be done for the most part. I do have a spare clutch, slave cylinder, and Jeep in my shop in case.


----------



## ppandr

And yes your leg gets TIRED!!!!


----------



## theplowmeister

for DRIVEWAYS you cant beet a Jeep!!! I started with an F150 and got a jeep for backup, used the jeep once and sold the truck never looked back. I could do 30% more DRIVEWAYS with the Jeep. Ive had 4 jeeps, plowed with all of them. Never got rid of one with less than 250,000 miles on it. 3 jeeps with manual trans 1 with auto (hated the auto).


----------



## cincy snowdog

We started out with jeeps, two cj-7,1-cj-5, in small snows they were fine,in drives they were fine ,but when we moved on to bigger lots,the jeeps were done.Up to about four inches,after that when you tried long runs on the little jeeps ,huh, it would abuse the **** out of them and the backend would be sliding all over.But i never got stuck.Also the ragtops sucked,even if they were new,they sucked when it got cold.As far as out plowing,maybe with a 7.5 blade on front with a small snow.Any big snows and the jeeps didnt have enough weight.


But one thing i will always remember will be the rumble them jeeps made with glass packs running down the road,you knew what it was without even looking.
Not too many 304 jeeps left to plow with now,all here are into four wheeling at local gravel pit and are fiberglass now.(big oki four wheelers club here)
but i disagree on outplowing,jeeps just cant hang on big snows.


----------



## cowboysfan

ppandr;335052 said:


> 2 passes to one.......On a 10' wide drive, with a full size pickup it will take you longer to back out or jockey around and push again than a jeep driving in turning and plowing back out. Trust me I had full size trucks prior to Jeeps and I love Ford PSD's. It does not matter whether it's a four or a six, have them both. And as for the pulling out, my daily driver until last winter was a F-350 PSD 4x4, with utility box, weighing 7500lbs. Over dry/wet pavement you are right, will pull anything out. But on hardpacked wet snow, what we get alot of here, that truck was worthless until you got down to bare pavement.


Dont need to make two paths on a 10' wide drive way if your plow is 10' wide:salute:


----------



## LINY Rob

you will probably end up taking out the lawn in a 10' driveway with a 10' blade.

or the bushes
or the belgian blocks, fences, mailbox, etc


----------



## Luppy

theplowmeister;337569 said:


> for DRIVEWAYS you cant beet a Jeep!!!


Hell yeah! Been plowing mostly driveways since 1989.
Whether it be 5 inches or 30, my Jeeps have never
failed me. Throw 300lbs of sand in the back and she's
good to go. wesport


----------



## Robhollar

Prob plowing a driveway with a Cj might be faster, but they feel like your driving a marshmellow down the freeway...Rob


----------



## Joe D

Jeeps have there place in plowing just like anything, tight areas is the only place I can think of. They are not tanks like you guys think, even with chains they can get stuck like anything else out there. They will not out pull or out push a 3/4 ton or a 1 ton.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

well if the jeep is set up right with grears motor tranny anything is possible


----------



## BigDave12768

ppandr;334915 said:


> Of all our Jeeps, my favorire is a 90 YJ, 165,000 miles, 4 cyl, 5 sp, all stock. BFG tires and 6.5 fisher plow. I have plowed with everything, owned several Ford and Dodge diesels, dumps, etc. There is nothing that can move as much snow as quickly and efficiently for drives as a JEEP. My fisher has the optional blade extension and there have been many times when the snow has been so deep it comes right over the top of the blade. I have never gotten stuck and pulled plently of other makes out. Our snow business is 80 drives and two large commercial lots. Most drives are 100-200 long and surely not flat. We mount our joysticks right on the gear shift for quick operation. An 8' blade might push more snow in one pass....but I can run two to his one.
> 
> I'll get off my soap box now.......


I can kick you off your soap box. If we get more than 6 inches of wet snow your little jeep would take at least 3 passes to my one and you would have to cut down your plow line. What a joke you post is!!!!! Yeah maybe you can do a driveway faster but trust me you would never plow a lot faster than a full size truck. Plus you would never be able to push the piles up. So speed around the parking lot thinking your the best. But you would lose the account after one decent size storm.


----------



## BigDave12768

I just noticed something that no one else has. HE LIVES IN NEW JERSEY!!!!! What do you get 30 inches of snow a season in 4in intervals????? One Blizzard and your little jeep would have to make 10 passes to a full size trucks 2 passes. So I am glad you blast a driveway out faster since you would have to go back so many times


----------



## PLOWMAN45

first of all i seen a jeep built with with a v10 viper engine with front and rear lockers 4.56 gears a hd tranny right out of a dodge 2500 and a twin tick atlas t case second of all in my area i know a guy who had a fleet of jeeps and a nissan patrol when that all there was and no one got stuck or lost any accounts btw i had a 93 dodge dakota with 5.2 and locking rearend and i pushed 30 inches of snow so its all how it geared what kind of tires you have and if your perpared with a heavy wet snow and having chains on hand


----------



## LINY Rob

you guys take things too seriously!

lighten up:salute:


----------



## diehrd

I have plowed wit a jeep,,I would also say ya it is great.But then I was faced with massive accumilation and blowing and drifting snow..( We got 4 feet in a few days)

The jeep got stuck many times,The weight and mass of snow was just to much for it.

My Silverado . My 2dr tahoe (Which i consider the best driveway pusher wesport ) are better equpped for the majority of driveways then the jeep was with a typical winter in my area.

One thing the jeep was not as good at was back blading that was obvious because of the lighter plow set ups


----------



## poncho62

*I have an s10 Blazer....Great for driveways, but too light for the big stuff. Also, the ass end is awfull light with the blade up, even with weight in the back. I imagine a Jeep would be the same.*


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i dont know in my jeep i d push the rear seat up and lay 50lb bags of sand and salt maybe 600 pounds


----------



## jonzer12

PLOWMAN45;338172 said:


> first of all i seen a jeep built with with a v10 viper engine with front and rear lockers 4.56 gears a hd tranny right out of a dodge 2500 and a twin tick atlas t case second of all in my area i know a guy who had a fleet of jeeps and a nissan patrol when that all there was and no one got stuck or lost any accounts btw i had a 93 dodge dakota with 5.2 and locking rearend and i pushed 30 inches of snow so its all how it geared what kind of tires you have and if your perpared with a heavy wet snow and having chains on hand


This makes so sense, a stock jeep in 4 low has enough torque to slowly spin all 4 tires on pavement if you restrain the jeep. Power is not the problem when plowing, its getting the power to ground, and here is where wieght is your Friend. The jeep will not get stuck but they will lose a battle against a pile of snow before a heavier vehicle, This is fact.. Jeeps are great, I am a jeeper but they are lighter than many other 4x4's and when plowing big drifts this can show.


----------



## mbuszu

*thanks for the info everyone - one thought*

Seriously - if not for the late date I'd definitely go out and buy a plow for my jeep - I cannot believe it took me so long to learn that I could use my 5 spd Jeep for plowing (for some reason I got it in my head I couldn't!).

Regarding the topic now being discussed - one observation... I lived in Buffalo during some of the worst snow storms and I saw first-hand someone in the early 90s (92 or 93 perhaps?) with a very small compact truck and small plow take care of driveways after a blizzard dropped 3-4 feet of snow. Although he was sometimes briefly spinning the wheels working to regain traction, he cleared driveways in my neighborhood for 20-30.00 cash without problems. If ever there was an example of how a small vehicle with the right plow set up can get through anything, I think that was it. I remember seeing bags of sand and a shovel in the back of the pickup - probably not just for weight, but for oh-shi* situations... but I never saw him get really stuck.


----------



## Joe D

mbuszu;338239 said:


> Seriously - if not for the late date I'd definitely go out and buy a plow for my jeep - I cannot believe it took me so long to learn that I could use my 5 spd Jeep for plowing (for some reason I got it in my head I couldn't!).
> 
> Regarding the topic now being discussed - one observation... I lived in Buffalo during some of the worst snow storms and I saw first-hand someone in the early 90s (92 or 93 perhaps?) with a very small compact truck and small plow take care of driveways after a blizzard dropped 3-4 feet of snow. Although he was sometimes briefly spinning the wheels working to regain traction, he cleared driveways in my neighborhood for 20-30.00 cash without problems. If ever there was an example of how a small vehicle with the right plow set up can get through anything, I think that was it. I remember seeing bags of sand and a shovel in the back of the pickup - probably not just for weight, but for oh-shi* situations... but I never saw him get really stuck.


 The vehicle will only do so much and driver error is the main reason guys get stuck in the 1st place.


----------



## fernalddude

Ok Just another place to say iam better gez guys just quit it .... Each piece of equipment has its place jeeps and small rigs can run circles around a full size truck in tight places duhhhh but the do not have the weight to make long runs in a deep snow. But if your paid buy the hour who cares just keep chipping away at it. My customers see a plow rig on there prop and are happy so its customer service.I also have full size rigs and heavy equipment to remove larger snow amounts.It's just the right tool for the job sometime its the big truck and sometimes its the small truck but not always one truck to get the job done...........


----------



## ppandr

Couldn't have said it better. Can't believe we are at 4 pages.


----------



## Detroitdan

I've got a 20" wide snow shovel, plastic blade with a wooden handle, it will shovel circles around those crappy heavy ones made out of metal. Mine has the nice "D" shaped handle on the end so you never accidentally throw the shovel over the snow bank. I've had it for several years now and no signs of wear, no cracks in the plastic, still as good as new. I can shovel my deck and front steps off in half the time it would take one of you using a regular steel dirt shovel, ha! those things aren't even meant for snow, they are only like 12 inches wide so they don't hold near as much, plus they are too heavy and they rust! You guys are idiots and morons if you aren't using the same type of snow shovel I use.

And just to further prove my superiority, I just bought a brand new snow brush. It has the long handle to reach the roof of a real truck, and get this, the brush part pivots, so you can either sweep side to side, or pivot it and use the push-pull method. I got it at Wal-mart, I'm telling you if you guys are still using the old fashioned non-pivoting snow brushes, then you are a bunch of losers.


----------



## bigjoe871

Detroitdan;338618 said:


> I've got a 20" wide...


My shovel is LONGER!!!!!

LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer

Detroitdan;338618 said:


> I've got a 20" wide snow shovel, plastic blade with a wooden handle, it will shovel circles around those crappy heavy ones made out of metal..
> *I've had it for several years now and no signs of wear, no cracks in the plastic, still as good as new.* You guys are idiots and morons if you aren't using the same type of snow shovel I use.
> 
> And just to further prove my superiority, , you are a bunch of losers.


Still Like new, and it's several years old?? 
Yore not lazy are you? or is it just a superior shovel.

This is my shovel, 
tho there are many like it,
this one is mine.
With out my shovel I am worthless,
with out me my shovel is worthless..............

jmo:waving:


----------



## Joe D

SnoFarmer;338793 said:


> Still Like new, and it's several years old??
> Yore not lazy are you? or is it just a superior shovel.
> 
> This is my shovel,
> tho there are many like it,
> this one is mine.
> With out my shovel I am worthless,
> with out me my shovel is worthless..............
> 
> jmo:waving:


Shovelers are not allowed to die without permission.


----------



## Kramer

Why don't you guys set up the jeep challenge??


Time similar drives in the same snowstorm.

See how much pile stops both rigs

Do 1 small parking lot (cut it in half--big truck gets one half, jeep gets the other)--time it

Don't forget the gas use/productivity......fill up, each plow 10 drives of similar size, fill up again and see who pocketed more $.


----------



## Robhollar

Kramer;345492 said:


> Why don't you guys set up the jeep challenge??
> 
> Time similar drives in the same snowstorm.
> 
> See how much pile stops both rigs
> 
> Do 1 small parking lot (cut it in half--big truck gets one half, jeep gets the other)--time it
> 
> Don't forget the gas use/productivity......fill up, each plow 10 drives of similar size, fill up again and see who pocketed more $.


I dont think this would be a good test. What about long term effects of ware and tear?????Rob


----------



## poncho62

*Battle of the Network Plows.......Mini-Me vs Dr Evil*


----------



## theplowmeister

Hi Kramer
I did that test!!

In 1986 I had a 76 F150 7 1/2 fisher RD plow and 32 DRIVEWAYS no PARKING LOTS. The 3rd year I got an 88 Jeep Wrangler from the junk yard (it had 12 miles on it, it hit a parked car on a test drive ) I used the Jeep on the second storm that year. I could do the rout 30% faster with the Jeep!! The next year I sold the truck. I have never looked back!! At one time I had 109 driveways and 2 Jeeps. I now have 76 driveways and 1 jeep

The right tool for the right job, I will not do parking lots with the Jeep and won't do driveways with a truck!!

Let’s be clear about this I am doing DRIVEWAYS... don’t come back and say you can’t push as big a pile as my pickup. I do DRIVEWAYS no big piles... (unless you don’t know how to plow then you mite end up with BIG PILES)


----------



## Joe D

theplowmeister;345573 said:


> don't come back and say you can't push as big a pile as my pickup.


You can't push as big a pile as my pick up can.


----------



## Robhollar

theplowmeister;345573 said:


> Hi Kramer
> I did that test!!
> 
> In 1986 I had a 76 F150 7 1/2 fisher RD plow and 32 DRIVEWAYS no PARKING LOTS. The 3rd year I got an 88 Jeep Wrangler from the junk yard (it had 12 miles on it, it hit a parked car on a test drive ) I used the Jeep on the second storm that year. I could do the rout 30% faster with the Jeep!! The next year I sold the truck. I have never looked back!! At one time I had 109 driveways and 2 Jeeps. I now have 76 driveways and 1 jeep
> 
> The right tool for the right job, I will not do parking lots with the Jeep and won't do driveways with a truck!!
> 
> Let's be clear about this I am doing DRIVEWAYS... don't come back and say you can't push as big a pile as my pickup. I do DRIVEWAYS no big piles... (unless you don't know how to plow then you mite end up with BIG PILES)


I fail to see what this has to do with anything....Rob


----------



## mross350

*Jeeps are hard to beat in snow*

My dad still plows with his old CJ5, and he can keep up with us just fine, also he can jump up on those wide sidewalks. They work pretty good.


----------



## Detroitdan

theplowmeister;345573 said:


> I now have 76 driveways and 1 jeep


holy cow! That's a lot of driveways. Must be small and close together. Between travel time and doing some large or unimproved gravel driveways, I'm lucky if I can do four an hour, 76 would take me like twenty hours. Heck, the way the weather has been going, it's going to take me years to plow 76 drives.

That must be one stout little Jeep. Got any pics?

I've always come down on the side of fullsize trucks, 3/4 or 1 ton for the driveline, but I love Jeeps and always wanted to plow with one. I suppose a lighter driveline is okay when your only pushing a light vehicle around and a smaller plow. In a lot of ways a Jeep is probably better than a half ton truck, the small size and maneuverability make up for a lot, and the driveline is probably equal to a half ton in strength. I know that some of the PITA driveways I do with my dually would be a joy to plow with a Jeep, but I've got a couple that a Jeep probably could not do. Two of them I have to push snow uphill and around two curves, if it were heavy enough snow I don't think the Jeep has enough weight and traction to keep the snow moving for that distance. And you can't always get up there to push it down. People told me my truck would be no good for plowing, Can't plow with dual rear wheels they said. Need a regular cab to have any visibility. Your truck's too long they said. You'll never amount to anything they said. That girl is the Debbil, Bobby Boucher!, my Mama said. Wait a minute, where the heck was I?
Ideally, I want to get a CJ or a Wrangler with a plow to use for my final cleanup when I go around the route and clean up town plow windrows and open up mailboxes. Be able to have a little fun and make things nice and neat with ease, after big deezl has done all the heavy lifting. And it would be sufficient for a backup rig if big deezl were to get sick and miss work. Or, a third possibility is I could put my backup driver/brother in it to help keep up with the route if we got a big snow, let him do the tight driveways while I do the long stuff and my parking lots..
Now I just need to figure a way to convince the Mrs. to let me have a Jeep.


----------



## horsepowerlawns

And I will run circles around your Jeep...

j/k I got this just to do drives and tight spots.









I have a little more work to do yet. But it runs and drives.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

thats like the smallest thing i have seen yet those make 60hp


----------



## horsepowerlawns

PLOWMAN45;346020 said:


> thats like the smallest thing i have seen yet those make 60hp


I think its 66hp & 75tq. But someone did have a blower for one on E-Bay last week.

I couldn't get a plow for my other truck , so I got that.
Here is my other truck. http://www.horsepowerlawns.com/gallery


----------



## theplowmeister

DetroitDan
All my driveway are in a 3 mile circle 
I like my Jeep.. But then... I built it


----------



## tsmith

horsepowerlawns;346006 said:


> And I will run circles around your Jeep...
> 
> j/k I got this just to do drives and tight spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little more work to do yet. But it runs and drives.


That thing is cute, I could almost load it in the back of my truck.


----------



## '76cj5

I've been plowing with a CJ5's since 1972. I never realy had many problems with them. I ran an F250 with a Western Proplow for a couple of years but it was funny plowing and not being able to see the blade. Well the truck is gone but the jeep is still here. I could get just as stuck with the truck as I could wth the jeep but the jeep was easier to get unstuck.  The jeep is now all fiberglass except for the hood, New, thicker, sealed AFW frame. SS fasteners on anything exposed to the weather. 

I started doing driveways and such an hooked up with a plowing company doing Drive-thrus and docks and other hard to do stuff the owner though it was a waist of time for a big truck to be doing. While he assigned different trucks to different lots, I had to visit all his lots.  

It was fun making piles and watching the bigger trucks push them away for me. Which of course means that I had to get to most of the lots first so I had to get up earlier. And I had to get thru all the drifts before it's cleaned out. 

It's one thing to push your way thru snow and another to drive over it to get to your part job. 

Now I mainly just do my neighbors gravel drives because I'm working 12-14 hrs a day with my new job.


----------



## Yaz

Detroitdan;338618 said:


> I've got a 20" wide snow shovel, plastic blade with a wooden handle, it will shovel circles around those crappy heavy ones made out of metal. Mine has the nice "D" shaped handle on the end so you never accidentally throw the shovel over the snow bank. I've had it for several years now and no signs of wear, no cracks in the plastic, still as good as new. I can shovel my deck and front steps off in half the time it would take one of you using a regular steel dirt shovel, ha! those things aren't even meant for snow, they are only like 12 inches wide so they don't hold near as much, plus they are too heavy and they rust! You guys are idiots and morons if you aren't using the same type of snow shovel I use.
> 
> And just to further prove my superiority, I just bought a brand new snow brush. It has the long handle to reach the roof of a real truck, and get this, the brush part pivots, so you can either sweep side to side, or pivot it and use the push-pull method. I got it at Wal-mart, I'm telling you if you guys are still using the old fashioned non-pivoting snow brushes, then you are a bunch of losers.


I think what Detroitdan is thinking when he wrote this is what I was thinking. I like his analogy / Jeep - full size truck to shovel - Jeep.
I stayed away from this post for a long time and after reading this I kind of said The whole point of using a jeep is nice for maneuverability but what turned me off is just the way he posted the subject line. "I can run circles around anything full size".


----------



## Detroitdan

Wow, even I didn't know I was thinking that, but you're right, there can be an analogy read into that. I was more intentionally aiming at the "mine is better than yours" mindset. I'm kind of torn, I have an extra large truck with an extra large plow, sometimes it's a little too big for some of the driveways I do, but in the parking lots it is unbeatable. I love Jeeps and am actually looking for one now, and I will put a small plow on it next year to use as a backup/cleanup rig. What I don't support is the theory that you can push so much with a Jeep. I don't care how much power, traction and weight you add to a Jeep, you are still pushing a short plow. You can't possibly get very far before the snow comes over the top.


----------



## Yaz

Detroitdan .. I read into that a little too deep.. lol

I agree with you. A Jeep would kind of fun for cleanup . But find them top heavy and unsafe for my liking. My buddy has a new Rubicon and although it was cool and fun to drive around town, No thanks on the highway. If someone cut me off I felt as if it was going over. No way would I let my wife or daughter drive one. 
I had a 2 door Yukon that turned way tighter than what I have had since and it was way heavier than a Jeep but still plowed squarely with a short wheelbase. I myself prefer a bigger pickup truck especially if it something I drive all year and it being versatile.


----------



## Foxfire

*Facts*

Heres the facts....MY DAD CAN BEAT YOUR DAD UP !!!


----------

